# Canadian Reopening?



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone have any updated news on the possibility of allowing us to reenter Canada for recreational activities?


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

frenchriver1 said:


> Anyone have any updated news on the possibility of allowing us to reenter Canada for recreational activities?


PM announced last week that it wasn't going to happen until cases in the US start going down.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

It doesn't look like it will be opening soon.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Check back on November 4th.


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

th


theangler said:


> PM announced last week that it wasn't going to happen until cases in the US start going down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


thats hilarious considering their cases are on the rise.https://www.google.com/search?q=can.....69i57j0l7.6576j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

8pointfish said:


> th
> 
> thats hilarious considering their cases are on the rise.https://www.google.com/search?q=can.....69i57j0l7.6576j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


If you could just point out the humor.
I'd appreciate it.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Fishing and hunting outfitters must be dying.I bet most of there business is from U.S


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> Fishing and hunting outfitters must be dying.I bet most of there business is from U.S


Could be another way to pinch the Hunter/Gatherer people. If you cut off the supply, you advance the agenda.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The border will be closed for at least another month. You can hardly blame them for not inviting their sick neighbor over.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I talked to a friend who lives in Wallaceberg Canada. He said there are ducks everywhere on Walpole, and no one out hunting. It's like a giant refuge.
I'm sure its a huge drain on the number of birds on the US side.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My daughter says she expects the Canadians to open for business travellers only later this month.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

frenchriver1 said:


> My daughter says she expects the Canadians to open for business travellers only later this month.


Well, hiring an outfitter is a business transaction isn't it?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> Well, hiring an outfitter is a business transaction isn't it?


 I should have clarified that her information is based on company representatives such as is she crossing the Canadian border for official company business. You might try that hiring an outfitter at the border to see how far that flies.


----------

